# Upcoming Obedience Show and Go in MAINE



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Bumping this up


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

We are having a CGC test day February 26th in Falmouth


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

crap! I need to get busy and get more training time in!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

For the CGC test, do you need people to sign up in advance, or is it okay to just show up? What are the times for the test? I am thinking of doing it with Luna.


----------

